# Notropis chrosomus, der verrückte Fisch



## AxelU (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

  

nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag die Fische wirklich. Aber so manches, was die vollbringen ist schon ziemlich bescheuert. Die kennen nur fressen und poppen. Vermehren sich wie die Kaninchen und flippen beim Fressen völlig aus. Auf dem Bild seht Ihr z. B. was passiert, wenn der Wind auch nur ein paar Flocken von Trockenfutter an Land geweht hat. Die gehen tatsächlich aufs Trockene um da dran zu kommen. Und die sind bei mir nicht etwa ausgehungert. Die sind bestimmt gut genährt.

Vor einiger Zeit wollte ich den vielen Jungfischen etwas gutes tun und ganz feines Babyfutter aufs Wasser streuen. Ist mir leider die Dose etwas ausgerutscht und ein dicker Batzen runter gefallen. Der hat sich sofort aufgelöst und eine staubfeine Futterschicht über die ganze Wasseroberfläche verbreitet. Die erwachsenen Notropis sind darüber fast wahnsinnig geworden. So viel Futter auf der Oberfläche und sie kamen mit ihrem Frontmaul da einfach nicht vernünftig dran. Was haben die Spinner gemacht? Sie haben sich auf die Seite gelegt und haben das Futter seitlich ins Maul eingesogen. Das sah eine Zeit lang ganz lustig aus. Ich konnte auch deutlich das leise Schlürfen und Blubbern hören. Anscheinend klappte das nicht, ohne eine gehörige Menge Luft mit runter zu schlucken. Dann fiel mir auf, das die Verfressensten nicht mehr von der Oberfläche weg kamen. Wie ein Delphin schwammen die da rum und Untertauchen ging nur kurzzeitig dann ploppten die wieder an die Oberfläche. Das war wohl die viele Luft im Bauch. Aber das hinderte die nicht dran, weiter seitlich das Babyfutter runter zu schlürfen. Dann kam es noch schlimmer. Die ersten Fische schwammen falsch rum. Also mit dem Bauch nach oben. Die Luft im Bauch drehte die Fische um. Aber trotzdem hörten sie nicht auf, zu schlürfen. Wann immer es ging, drehten sie sich mühselig wieder auf die Seite und schlürften weiter bis auch der letzte Rest weg war. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich so ca. 20 Fische, die nicht mehr von der Oberfläche weg kamen und 6 Fische, die verkehrt rum schwammen. Ich befürchtete Böses für die armen Fische. Aber was sollte ich tun außer Abwarten. Als es Nacht wurde schwammen nur noch 4 Stück verkehrt rum. Am nächsten Morgen noch 3 Stück und die Oberflächenschwimmer hatten sich mehr als halbiert. Der letzte __ Rückenschwimmer drehte sich erst nach 3 Tagen wieder zurück. Verluste gab es anscheinend keine.

Wer hat noch solche Storys?

Axel


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

AxelU schrieb:


> nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag die Fische wirklich. Aber so manches, was die vollbringen ist schon ziemlich bescheuert. Die kennen nur fressen und poppen. Vermehren sich wie die Kaninchen und flippen beim Fressen völlig aus



 na dann haben sie das "Prinzip Natur" doch perfekt verstanden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Axel,
schöne Geschichte und gut, dass alle diese "Fresslust", wenn auch aufregend aber doch unbeschadet überstanden haben.

Ich liebe meine wenigen Notropis,
alledings sind sie im vergangenen Spätsommer, 
alle freiwillig und ohne mein Zutun,
aus dem Bachlauf in den großen Teich umgezogen.
Da dort 2 __ Sonnenbarsche, wenige Koi und einige Goldfische verweilen, 
gibt es bei uns leider keine "JungNotropis" .

Ich bin auf Deine "Truppe" richtig neidisch.

Meine Notropis sind verwöhnt, sie bekommen ihr Flockenfutter immer unter die Wasseroberfläche gedrückt.
(Sonst naschen die anderen Fische, vor ihren Koiperls, die Flocken mal eben weg)
Somit kommen sie höchstens bis 10 cm unter die Oberfläche.

Da mein Teich aber superklar ist, können wir sie immer gut beobachten und erfreuen uns an diesem unglaublichen Farbenspiel.

Danke für Deine spannenden Schilderungen

  
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2015)

Ja, das mit "verfressen" kann ich bestätigen. Sind immer die ersten an den größten Happen. Und schnappen die auch gerne mal den größeren Fischen vor der __ Nase weg. 
Leider vermehren sie sich bei mir nicht.


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Coole Fische , wird Zeit das ich mir auch welche Besorge .......


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

AxelU schrieb:


> Aber so manches, was die vollbringen ist schon ziemlich bescheuert



Gebe ich Dir recht, total bescheuert


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2015)

Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab ob bei mir aus den Ablaichgeschichten etwas junges Entsteht


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Meine Notropis haben gestern abgelaicht...
 was für ein Spektakel und Farbenspiel.
Allerdings haben die kleinen "Flitzer", sich leider die Pumpe für ihre Reproduktion ausgesucht.

Dabei hätte ich doch so gerne Notropinachwuchs gesehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Bine, stelle denen schnell eine Schale mit weißem Kies in den Teich. Meine laichen derzeit dauernd ab. Immer wohl ein anderes Weibchen. Sollte bei dir auch wohl so sein.


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2015)

Danke Totto, 
werde ich auf jeden Fall morgen versuchen(wobei mein Teich ja Kies als Bodengrund besitzt).
Vielleicht versuche ich sie doch nochmal in den Bachlauf umzusiedeln, und dann nochmal frischen weißen Kies drunter.
Allerdngs habe ich ja nur 5 Weibchen und 6 Männchen.
Bis auf ein, noch megadickes Weibchen, 
sind glaube ich alle anderen wieder schlank.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Meine haben das erste mal auch in die Pumpe gelaicht. Habe ich auch irgendwo im Forum geschreiben. Die Schale mit Kies wurde dann aber beim nächsten mal angenommen. Liegt glaube ich an den hellen weißen Steinen. So dreckigen Kies wollen die nicht....da können die Eier ja nicht in die schützenden Ritzen fallen. Kannst ja dann die Schale in den Bachlaufstellen so das Wasserbewegung an die Eier kommt. Ich habe die Schale in meinen Wasserflohkübel gestellt, von wegen viel Futter....scheint aber nix geworden zu sein.


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2015)

Oh schadeTotto, dass es bei Dir, dieses Mal nicht geklappt hat.

Ob der/die Laich/Brut denn, ohne mein Zutun(außer eben die Notropis umzusetzen) 
in meinem Bachlauf eher eine Chance haben könnten?

Meinst Du, dass sich der Umsetzstress 
(für die Erhaltung der Notropis in meinem "Wassergarten")
mit dem Nutzen, die Waage hält?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Ich habe noch Hoffnungen das sich im Teich ein paar Jungfische einfinden. Biss jetzt habe ich aber noch keine gesehen.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Eier eher bei Umströmung sich entwickeln. Mach mehrere Schalen wenn du siehst das sie in eine ablaichen dann stellst du die in den Bachlauf. Die andere lässt du im Teich. Weiterhin wird ja immer behauptet das die Jungen im Winter sowieso absterben. Ich denke in diesem Milden Winter könnten es welche in einem Teich geschafft haben durch den Winter zu kommen. So richtig gehört das es einer geschafft hat...ist mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## lotta (7. Juli 2015)

Ich war mit meiner Kiesschale, wohl definitiv zu spät                                

Das Schauspiel war am kommenden Morgen bereits vorbei und ich sehe nur noch die Männchen zusammen schwimmen, 
die "Mädels" zeigen sich nur vereinzelt, oder gar nicht.
(Ist das normal?)
Umsetzen, war leider nicht möglich, da der Schwarm nicht mehr so dicht zusammen war.

Ich werde aber weiter beobachten und die Schale im
Teich lassen.
* Ichhoffenoch*
Danke nochmal für Deine Tipps Totto
Güße Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2015)

Warte es ab....bei der nächste warmen Woche geht es wieder los.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2016)

lotta schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner Kiesschale, wohl definitiv zu spät


Was macht die Kiesschale bei dir dieses Jahr?


----------



## Michael H (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Kommen die Notropis auch mit Koi Futter ( 3 - 6 mm ) klar ...?
Hab mal das Forum durchsucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden dazu ....


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Kommen die Notropis auch mit Koi Futter ( 3 - 6 mm ) klar ...?


Jain, bei mir knabbern Sie da dran. Aber bei mir schwimmt das Futter auch einige Zeit rum.


----------



## normfest (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Notropis verückte


 Hier ein Bild meiner rasselbande beim abbleichen.Leider habe ich hungrige Grundlinge die sich still  auf die Kiessteine legen und auf ihren Snack warten


----------



## Michael H (8. Juni 2018)

Morsche
Hab am Mittwoch eine kleine Bande Notropis bekommen . So weit so gut . 
Heute hab ich die ersten 2 aus der Pumpenkammen gerettet . Da meine Pumoen ohne die Körbe drin liegen könnte das dumm ausgehen .
Hab jetzt ne Runde Laubgitter um die Pumpen einlässe gemacht , das es nicht gleich Suschi gibt .


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

von den in 2016 eingesetzten 21 Regenbogen - Ellritzen sind noch 10 Stück im Teich. Mehr kann ich nicht mehr entdecken. __ Reiher und Eisvogel kann ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen. Ich fand aber nur einen toten Fisch nach dem letzten Winter.

Durch den dichten Pflanzenbewuchs wird es auch immer schwieriger die Rasselbande überhaupt zu entdecken.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Durch den dichten Pflanzenbewuchs wird es auch immer schwieriger die Rasselbande überhaupt zu entdecken.


Stell ein Kiesbecken rein. Warte auf das Ableichen. Wenn sich dann wirklich Junge entwickeln brauchst du ein Aquarium um die Kleinen über den Winter zu bringen.


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Seht ihr eure Notropis fressen .
Seit Mittwoch hab ich ja eine kleine Bande und bis jetzt hab ich die noch nicht großartig fressen sehen . Schwimmen kreuz  und quer durch den Teich . Im moment füttere ich Sink ind Swim Futter gleichzeitig. Hab auch eine Tube Flockenfutter gekauft für die Bande . 
Wie sieht das bei euch aus ...?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo Michael, ich füttere überhaupt nichts, ich habs mal mit Flockenfutter versucht aber das haben sie verschmäht.


----------



## Michael H (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Ich glaube mein Teich / Technik ist nicht Notropis geeignet. Hab eben wieder einen aus der Pumpenkammer retten müssen......


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juni 2018)

Schlüpfen die durch die Bodenabläufe?


----------



## Michael H (17. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schlüpfen die durch die Bodenabläufe?


Hallo
Ja , anders kommen die nicht in die Pumpenkammen ....
Hab zwar Netze vor den Pumpen , ist und kann aber kein Dauerzustand sein .


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Also meine Notropis waren immer die ersten beim Fressen. Flockenfutter, Sticks, Mückenlarven - egal. Hauptsache was zu Fressen.


----------

